# Nissan Juke Ads Straddle The Line Between Fantasy And Reality [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has a tradition of entertaining television ads that put a smile on your face, and their new Juke has a couple of comercials that continue that tradition.

The first is a Walter Mitty-esque spot where an ordinary office worker turns into a dashing mercenary of menial tasks thanks to his Juke, and the confidence it brings him. The second spot is a kind of futuristic fable where the new Juke challenges the authority of a monolith/robot known as "The Dread". This one's a little out there, but we have to admire Nissan's creative team for not patronizing their target buyers, who according to demographic data, are more interest in playing Xbox than anything else.

More: *Nissan Juke Ads Straddle The Line Between Fantasy And Reality [Video]* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## nismoR35 (Sep 11, 2010)

We have got to get one of these in the Philippines..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no you don't. They're HIDEOUS. 
and stupid on nissan's part, if you want the manual trans, you can't get it with AWD. Ugh.

good motor in there otherwise. Would be a nice motor for a sporty versa.


----------



## iamgrey1 (Jan 31, 2008)

They are a love 'em or hate 'em look. Guess you have made up your mind. So you like the way a Versa looks though? I didn't really think they were that attractive myself. 




chimmike said:


> no you don't. They're HIDEOUS.
> and stupid on nissan's part, if you want the manual trans, you can't get it with AWD. Ugh.
> 
> good motor in there otherwise. Would be a nice motor for a sporty versa.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not really a versa fan either. Pretty plain looking compared to the Fit


----------

